# Share Your Favorite Coding Resources



## kdifrancesco

*Share You Favorite Coding Resources*

Dear AAPC Members,

   We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.

Example:
-----------------------------------------------------------
AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
https://www.aapc.com
-----------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for your help,

American Academy of Professional Coders


----------



## pokirae

http://www.evtoday.com/Pages/Coding.php

http://www.ahima.org/

http://www.sirweb.org/

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/default.asp?

https://www.noridianmedicare.com/

http://www.guidant.com/reimbursement/

http://www.partbnews.com/pbnweb/index.htm

http://www.medlearn.com/questions/


----------



## kevbshields

www.acr.org

www.acronymfinder.com


----------



## Bonnie C. Sher

*Favorite Coding Resource*

Thanks, Kevin.  I hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## coder911

http://www.studystack.com/hangman-54807 - A little site that has many different topics hosted as games like hangman, word search, etc. Could be a good study aid...

http://www.cdc.gov/ - Centers for Disease Control (a bit geeky, but informative)

http://ima-consulting.com/ - A great resourse for very cost effective CEU courses. I believe there are two specifically that total 18 CEUs for around $150 or so - and they have a variety of topics.

http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home.html - Home of the American Academy of Family Practitioners. They have a bounty of coding and practice management tools, as well as searchable archives of their mags.

http://cms.meridianksi.com/kc/main/kc_frame.asp?kc_ident=kc0001&loc=1 - Medicares web-based training courses. Very helpful for anyone who bills MC much.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/ National Library of Medicine (another geeky medical site)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp - E/M documentation guidelines 95/97

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PFSlookup/02_PFSSearch.asp#TopOfPage - Medicare RVU lookup page.


----------



## dannimom

www.highmarkmedicareservices.com - Pennsylvania's Medicare Carrier


----------



## caroline75771

*coding resource*

http://www.medilexicon.com/ (good  for medical terms & drugs)
http://www.oig.hhs.gov/authorities/frnotices.html (OIG)


----------



## rvalente

I like this site:

http://www.flashcode.com/

Only the ICD-9 portion is free...

Happy Coding


----------



## sdeaton

In addition to all the previously mentioned sites.....

www.askleslie.net
www.justcoding.com


----------



## kevbshields

One more that I came across recently.  Haven't used it much, but CAP maintains it.

www.MyBiopsy.org

information on deciphering the nightmare that is pathology vernacular.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AnthonyBush

*Hope these help*

here are a couple that I use frequently

http://www.online-medical-dictionary.org/

http://www.medilexicon.com/

and of course

http://www.webmd.com/   for understanding what is done during procedures, disease processes, etc.


----------



## Deadpd

*Here's one*

www.google.com


----------



## momhat10

Looks like many of my favorites are listed above but have a few more to add - Most of these provide free access to information in addition to membership or subscription. 
http://www.merck.com/mmpe/index.html
http://ritecode.com/
http://www.acog.com/postgrad/index.cfm
http://www.hfma.org/
http://www.acr.org/


----------



## Jagadish

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cder/drugsatfda/ - For different Prescription and OTC drugs info.


----------



## meeramohanakrishnan

*Link*

http://www.physicianspractice.com/
www.medicode.com
www.aafp.org


----------



## meeramohanakrishnan

*Useful Links*

 Hi All,

Please find some of the useful website

http://www.justmypassion.com/
http://www.kishys.com/search/medical_coding_and_billing.html
http://www.partbnews.com/pbnweb/index.htm
http://www.justmypassion.com/
Ericacodes.com
http://coding.thevlc.com/
http://www.correctcoder.com/

Thanks,
Meera,CPC


----------



## MHUBER

Here is one I use frequently
https://codemap.com/section.cfm?d=Briefings&id=160


----------



## codegirl0422

http://dictionary.reference.com

This is one of my favorite sites. I have gotten many useful sites/links from using this site.


----------



## 007CPC

www.ritecode.com 

Great for business writing      -      www.grammar-monster.com


NOBODY SHOULD EVER DELETE THIS THREAD!


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

How about some of these:
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PQRI/01_Overview.asp
http:/
/www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/35_PreventiveServices.asp
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/NationalProvIdentStand/06a_DataDissemination.asp
http://exclusions.oig.hhs.gov/
http://oig.hhs.gov/publications/workplan.html
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/about/otheract/icd9/icd10cm.htm
http://www.innerbody.com/
http://www.oig.hhs.gov/fraud/complianceguidance.html
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/RAC/01_Overview.asp

These are just a few of my favorites.... happy reading!


----------



## Lorisvg

I frequently use  www.labtestsonline.org 
it is great for figuring out why a test was done.


----------



## deyoung

For info related to Psych:

http://www.psych.org/MainMenu/PsychiatricPractice/TestManagingYourPractice/CPT.aspx


----------



## gared111

One of my favorites for info on orthopedic coding is www.aaos.org . Margie Vaught is a frequent contributor & I've found her to be extremely knowledgeable.

As far as books go I love "Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy For CPT Coding". It has very detailed pics that I routinely refer to. I would recommend buying a used copy off EBay or Amazon rather than buying new. I only say that because I have never used that book for the actual cpt codes, I use it strictly for anatomy which last time I checked hasn't changed much.


----------



## gared111

http://www.kneeguru.co.uk/


----------



## susanlwright

This is a great spine procedures website, www.drdillin.com


----------



## efrohna

I use this site for prescription meds to find out:  common uses, possible side effects, how to use meds., and cautions.
www.rx.com


----------



## DeeCPCPNH

Dear Pokirae

Thank you for listing the references above the AHIMA was especially helpful I found everything i was looking for!  Again thank you so much.

A weary Coder.


----------



## dbryant

*Coding Resources*

I found this website very helpful knowledge wise and also helps to get extra CEU's approved by AAPC. It's called the Knowledge Centre.

http://www.cms.meridianksi.com/kc/main/kc_frame.asp?


dbryant, M.A., CPC


----------



## Erica1217

I can't believe nobody mentioned Don Self's website... He has the best collection of FREE documents on the web.  All kinds of goodies from superbills to appeal letters.  (Plus he's super funny!!) 

http://www.donself.com/documentsframe.html

I think www.EricaCodes.com is pretty darn good, too... but I might be biased. ha ha  

Here's a few more I don't think were listed yet:

http://www.karenzupko.com/  - tons of free articles and downloads

Free Coding & Practice Management Webinars: 
http://www.physicianspractice.com/index/fuseaction/webinars.schedule.htm 

Free Ortho Coding Webinars: 
http://webinar.zimmer.com/ctl?template=MP&op=global&action=1&id=9670

Good coding articles:
http://www.coderyte.com/resources/coding-corner/

 Erica


----------



## KCady

*This one is great for Anatomy and ICD-9/10 codes too*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/En


----------



## redmond1212

https://nppes.cms.hhs.gov/NPPES/Welcome.do - for NPI numbers
http://zip4.usps.com/zip4/citytown.jsp - for address lookups
https://www.medicareinfo.com/apps/cms/home.do - for WPS medicare

Are some I find helpful

Patricia Redmond, CPC


----------



## welshcl

*Coding resources*

This is a great one for E&Ms.  It is run by a physician who is also a CPC and it has a lot of info on it.  A great resource.

http://www.emuniversity.com/


----------



## LanaW

www.ama.com


----------



## LanaW

www.coding911.com - this is more of a discussion website and it is free of charge.


----------



## halebill

*Awesome site*

Have a hard time with those pesky HCPCS codes?

www.hipaaspace.com

It brings up the results as you are typing it in! Look up:
NPI numbers
HCPCS codes
NDC numbers
ICD-10 codes
and much more


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

I like Medtronic:

http://www.medtronic.com/physician/physician.html

and Boston Scientific:

http://www.bostonscientific.com/Reimbursement.bsci/,,/navRelId/1000.1038/seo.serve

Both have webcasts about every other month, with free CEUs.  Both also have great reimbursement tools for multi-specialties.


----------



## HCCCoder

www.prescribingreference.com
I go to this web site to see if a certain drug is OTC or RX. Very helpfull when I need to determine the risk of the MDM. 
Also,
www.medi-lexicon.com
Abbreviations, dictionary, ICD-9 coding.
Good luck!


----------



## liz3strikes

*Great for ICD-9 codes*

 www.mays-systems.com/icd9cm/index.php

I use this site as my primary resource for dx codes.  Best site I've seen so far for ICD-9 coding.


----------



## abyrne

www.billing-coding.com

www.maximhealthinformationservices.com  (then go to the resource center and coding corner)

http://health-information.advanceweb.com  (then go Q & A Corner)


----------



## JRDAKOTA1

Here is the site for Medicare:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov

Here are the sites for Medicaid in all 50 states.

http://64.82.65.67/medicaid/states.html


----------



## em2177

I usually use the following: searchicd9.com, ritecode.com, justcoding.com, physource.edu


----------



## PaulaW

*Resource*

Thanks, Kevin

This has really come in handy for me, I work for general surgeons.
Please send me any other surgery sites that you may have knowledge of.

Thank You
Paula
pldn074@gmail.com


----------



## Sonjagirl

*Free Coding Quizzes*

Which resources besides ritecode.com have free coding quizzes for 2009?  There are so many that I don't have time to look while I'm working.  Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## nc_coder

I have been checking out some of these sites.  This is very helpful.
Is the membership to billing-coding .com worth it.  It is only $45 for a year subscription and it looks like you get a good bit from it, but I was just wondering if anyone that has paid for the subscription found it to be worth it.  Justcoding.com looks good too, but is quite a bit more money to become a member.  Can I get some feedback on this one too?
Thanks.


----------



## sdeaton

jenphillips said:


> I have been checking out some of these sites.  This is very helpful.
> Is the membership to billing-coding .com worth it.  It is only $45 for a year subscription and it looks like you get a good bit from it, but I was just wondering if anyone that has paid for the subscription found it to be worth it.  Justcoding.com looks good too, but is quite a bit more money to become a member.  Can I get some feedback on this one too?
> Thanks.



BC Advantange is a good tool and offers free AAPC approved CEUs with it's subscription.  I have it and really like it, as well as a number of our local chapter members.

There IS a free section of Just Coding, then for $99 you get access to some other info and then for Platinum $299 (I think), you get access to everything they have.  I have a Platinum membership and I plan to renew it.  I've gotten quite a lot of info from their web site, including quizzies.


----------



## wlester

*helpful site*

a free site I find useful is: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ICD-9_codes

this site also includes the ICD-10 codes


----------



## donsqueen

Lots of good resources here:

A few more:

http://medlineplus.gov/   This site has a dictionary, a drug section, and you can also search for conditions. I use the drug section a lot when my providers list a Brand name and I can't find the HCPC for it because it's listed by the generic name. At the bottom of each drug it has all the different names for it. It also tells the class of drug, what it's used for, side effects, etc. I also use it when I can't remember if something is anit-platelet or anti-coagulant, anti-neoplaastic, hormonal, etc. 


http://www.worldwidemetric.com/metcal.htm for those of us that have providers that like to dictate in mm or inches and can't convert to cm in our heads. 

http://www.codinginstitute.com/ has several specialty forums

http://www.codingline.com/main.php I have only used this site once, but found my answer so bookmarked it. It is for podiatry

All of these are free.


----------



## vikas.maheshwari

*A New online Coding website*

www.codeitrightonline.com, www.docofficerx.com, www.codecorrect.com, www.codemanager.com, www.flashcode.com, www.encoderpro.com, www.supercoder.com,  all looks pretty good. They provide lots of medical coding related materials i.e. Articles, guides, anatomy and pathophysiolgy books, CCI edit tool, fee calculator, CEU's and many more.

Lets enjoy coding



Thanks,

Vikas Maheshwari
MBA-HCS, CPC-H


----------



## LTibbetts

gscoder said:


> I have been checking out some of these sites.  This is very helpful.
> Is the membership to billing-coding .com worth it.  It is only $45 for a year subscription and it looks like you get a good bit from it, but I was just wondering if anyone that has paid for the subscription found it to be worth it.  Justcoding.com looks good too, but is quite a bit more money to become a member.  Can I get some feedback on this one too?
> Thanks.




I have been a member of justcoding.com for two years now and I find it to be a GREAT resource! You don't have to go Platinum for it to be benficial. There are also endless (and I mean endless) opportunity for free CEU's so it basically pays for itself.


----------



## LTibbetts

Erica1217 said:


> I can't believe nobody mentioned Don Self's website... He has the best collection of FREE documents on the web.  All kinds of goodies from superbills to appeal letters.  (Plus he's super funny!!)
> 
> http://www.donself.com/documentsframe.html
> 
> I think www.EricaCodes.com is pretty darn good, too... but I might be biased. ha ha
> 
> Here's a few more I don't think were listed yet:
> 
> http://www.karenzupko.com/  - tons of free articles and downloads
> 
> Free Coding & Practice Management Webinars:
> http://www.physicianspractice.com/index/fuseaction/webinars.schedule.htm
> 
> Free Ortho Coding Webinars:
> http://webinar.zimmer.com/ctl?template=MP&op=global&action=1&id=9670
> 
> Good coding articles:
> http://www.coderyte.com/resources/coding-corner/
> 
> Erica




Hi Erica,
Thanks for all of the great resources. I am looking at some of them right now but I was most interested in the Don Self one. I can't seem to get through to that one. I also tried to use the one on the ericacodes.com website to no avail. Is that website no longer in use?


----------



## Erica1217

http://www.donself.com/

yes it works fine


----------



## vikas.maheshwari

i agree with all of you but i did not find any website which offer so much coding related material in comparaision to www.codeitrightonline.com, www.docofficerx.com, www.codecorrect.com, www.codemanager.com, www.flashcode.com, www.encoderpro.com, www.supercoder.com, 

Vikas Maheshwari

CPC-H


----------



## myadav

http://www.beckersasc.com/
http://proceduresconsult.com/medical-procedures/anesthesia-specialty.aspx
http://www.emuniversity.com/EMPathfinder.html


----------



## CaraMelCPC

http://www.bartleby.com/107/ (Gray's Anatomy with a search engine) 

http://www.orlive.com/ The best website ever! online live webcasts of surgeries. Check this one out! 

http://www.instantanatomy.net/

http://www.medtrng.net/quiz3.htm (Medical games to play in downtime, hangman and quizzes)


----------



## mousesmom2006

*Thanks a Bunch!!*

*Thank you to everyone for all of the valuable information!!  I have been using the one web  site all day.  I'm trying to self-teach myself hospital coding and the tools that you provided here are invaluable!!  I am very grateful!*


----------



## Tonya*

I like to use this one for anatomy.
http://www.bartleby.com/107/

I want to thank all of you for your sites. I saved some in my favoriates.

Tonya


----------



## akalb

Codapedia the collaborative online encyclopedia for medical coding and reimbursement

http://www.codapedia.com/


----------



## RNCPC0709

www.labtestsonline.org

This has a wealth of information about every lab test you can imagine....use it a lot!


----------



## handmaid

*hospital coding*

Hi Laura,
If you are trying to teach yourself hospital coding, check out the websites below... they are free to join and have lots of info on inpatient, emergency room, and other types of hospital coding.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hospital_Inpatient_Coders

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/Hospital_Outpatient_Coders


----------



## catie

http://www.abbottvascular.com/av_do..._content/Abtdiv_General_Content_0000223.htm#8 (Peripheral Interventional Radiology Coding Info)


www.medtronicsofamordanek.com/spineline (Spinal Surgery Coding Info)

http://msjensen.cehd.umn.edu/webanatomy/default.htm (A&P Study info and games)


----------



## limjoco7

*Awp*

Looking for the AWP website info?

Thanks.


----------



## fdougherty

*Favorite sites - AMA CPT code links*

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...r-practice/coding-billing-insurance/cpt.shtml 

AMA News - Coding articles 
http://search.ama-assn.org/Search/a...ews&nh=50&rf=1&qt=AMN.topic:"Medical+billing"

2010 Corrections; http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/2010-cpt-corrections.pdf

Practice Management Tips

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/no-index/advocacy/17599.shtml


----------



## donformica

*Coding Resources*

http://www.merriam-webster.com
(click the medical radio button) for med definitions

http://icd9cm.chrisendres.com/index.php
(ICD-9 Reverse lookup)

http://www.medilexicon.com
(Abbreviations)

https://catalog.ama-assn.org/Catalog/cpt/cpt_search.jsp
(cpt codes)


----------



## nurse2010

http://www.justmypassion.com

love this site too.


----------



## b.cobuzzi

www.AskLeslie.net 

www.Supercoder.com

www.epls.gov     Sanctioned person's list

http://capitolconnect.com/pmalerts/register.aspx    AMA Practice Management Alerts

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PQRI                   PQRI

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/ERxIncentive       eScribing

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/iom/List.asp    CMS Internet Only Manuals

http://www.ambanet.net                American Medical Billing Association  (AMBA)


----------



## aguelfi

http://sts.codingtoday.com


----------



## Working4You

Your right, that's a nice web site you put together...thanks for sharing


----------



## DGWILSON

*Websites*

http://www.supercoder.com


----------



## kahakai7

http://medlineplus.govhttp://www.merck.com


----------



## Jacoder

*American College of Emergency Physicians*

Don't know if  this one has been posted yet. This website has a lot of good reading!

http://www.acep.org/?mobileoverride=true


----------



## justkiminnc

Here's a nice tool to have to figure out the global days for procedures fast. 


http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## Patricia L Diaz

*I use this site often...*

National Plan and Provider Enumeration System (NPPES)..

https://nppes.cms.hhs.gov/NPPES/Welcome.do


----------



## jasmine.stone

*Sites I visit frequently*

www.searchicd9.com

www.hccblog.com


----------



## shirleyharris

www.emuniversity.com

www.RACMonitor.com


----------



## LRouthCoding@yahoo.com

http://www.wpc-edi.com/content/view/711/401/ -- great resource for working claims.


----------



## csalazar26

*Procedures codes allowing TC/PC?*

Can someone please direct me to the links that lists the CPT codes and indicates wheather or not TC or PC can be billed with them. I am not sure of the proper name of this list. I can not find this information and have searched everywhere.  I am looking specifically for Pathology and Lab CPT codes. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mkmgt001

One of my favorite lab test/coding sites:

www.labcorp.com

In regards to the above question:

Can someone please direct me to the links that lists the CPT codes and indicates wheather or not TC or PC can be billed with them. I am not sure of the proper name of this list. I can not find this information and have searched everywhere. I am looking specifically for Pathology and Lab CPT codes. 
Thanks in advance! 

Go to the cms website....

http://www.cms.gov/PhysicianFeeSched/PFSRVF/list.asp?listpage=4

Hope that helps!


----------



## mkm1517

*Please*

make this a permanent thread!


----------



## newmy9

*Free coding site.*

http://www.codapedia.com/topicOpen.cfm?id=E4D3940B-0A1E-4C8B-86A4199E76E5F422


----------



## TamaraM

*2011 mcr lcd*

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/


----------



## MarieWilhite

*Resources for Radiology Coding*

I've recently changed from OB/GYN billing to Radiology and needing resources to get me through this learning curve. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## diana11

http://www.codapedia.com/


----------



## taliyahwg6

*cpt code for applying a sling*

I was taught where I work not pick for a sling but I'm doing a assessment test to keep up my skills. I would like to clear this with one of my coworker that we do not pick it up but they want to be right all the time.


----------



## Love Coding!

*Free online ICD-9 book*

I utilize this alot!

http://www.icd9data.com/

It also has conversions to ICD-10, I highly recommend this site.


----------



## WROGERS

codapedia.com

great for looking up icd 9 and icd 10 and also has excellent articles

also my webster medical dicttionary comes in handy everyday.

Netter's atlas of Human Anatomy for CPT coding


----------



## WROGERS

*website*

another one I use alot is 
http://www.medicalbillingcptmodifiers.com/


----------



## augustin_thanesh@yahoo.com

dscoder74 CPC CPMA said:


> I utilize this alot!
> 
> http://www.icd9data.com/
> 
> It also has conversions to ICD-10, I highly recommend this site.



Hi,

    I have applied for CPMA exam, exam is by next week. Can you guid me through this, regarding how will be the exam like, auditing tool, FAQs and which section to answer first to manage the time?
    I need some advise.

  Thanks in advance 
Natarajan Chellamuthu, CPC.


----------



## twizzle

*CPMA exam*



augustin_thanesh@yahoo.com said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied for CPMA exam, exam is by next week. Can you guid me through this, regarding how will be the exam like, auditing tool, FAQs and which section to answer first to manage the time?
> I need some advise.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Natarajan Chellamuthu, CPC.



Now, correct me if I'm wrong. You've paid to take the CPMA next week and you now want to know what the exam is like? I feel you may be a little unprepared but perhaps I'm wrong. I presume you've learned all the regulations regarding documentation requirements, know all about Stark Law, Rat-Stats, Incident to billing, different types of audit and how they are performed. If so, you should be fine. Take the audit tool of your choice and one you are familiar with because you'll use it a lot. Questions are not in sections, purely random throughout the exam.
Good luck.


----------



## tmlbwells

CSI Navigators for Diagnostic and Interventional Radiology are great resources.


----------



## paachu

*Uremia with Hypertension Clarification*

Hi All,

I have a doubt for reporting for the condition "Uremia with Hypertension"

As per Alphabetic Index Entry "Uremia >with >Hypertension (See also Hypertension, Kidney) 403.91"

When we check the code in Tabular List under fifth digit "1" explained as "with Chronic Kidney disease Stage V or end stage renal disease" and one "Use additional code" instruction to identify the stage of CKD as 585.5 or 585.6.

If there is no documentation of CKD or ESRD, how can we report uremia with hypertension as 403.91 solely?

Can anyone help me to clear this concern?

Thanks in advance
Prakash Ayyappan Nair - CPC


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com

*Hi everyone*

i use this site sometime to find quick icd codes... its nice  

http://www.findacode.com


----------



## MLWILLINGHAM

*Don't forget the electronic*

I found a couple of free apps on the Android Market that are also available for free on the Iphone -

*E/M Basics*  - has all the E/M codes and the requirements for each, it also has a direct link to the CMS '95 & '97 Guidelines, the Medicare Audit Tool from TrailBlazer, as well as other documentation reference articles.  My Hospitalist physicians love this app.

Also *Find-A-Code* for ICD-9CM/PCS and ICD-10 CM/PCS  great reference tool on the fly when you don't have a book handy (much lighter too, not to mention the other cool McGyver-like tricks your Smartphone can perform).


----------



## kpjpx2

www.findacode.com  It has CPT code and ICD-9 codes along with coding tools and other tips.


----------



## Nichole Anderson

*Under $5 a month, 12 CEUs, FREE ICD-10 Webinars*

BC Advantage Magazine covers all issues affecting the industry. 
Plus you can earn up to 12 CEUs each year FREE with your subscription.

PLUS as a bonus offer you will also receive 4 hours of ICD-10 training (webinars) with your subscription at no additional cost.

All this for less than $5 a month.

http://www.billing-coding.com/subscribe


----------



## LLynn29

http://www.medtronic.com/for-healthcare-professionals/index.htm


----------



## msoutherland1@yahoo.com

*Favorite Coding Resources*

I've been learning alot from this one:

https://learn.emuniversity.com/login/index.php


----------



## Tonya_Keiser

When dealing with Medicare, I like to use this website for looking up their LCD and NCD

http://www.cms.gov/medicare-coverage-database/indexes/national-and-local-indexes.aspx

This site has been helpful with finding what labs and procedures Medicare covers for and the dx codes they consider are medicaly necessary for those labs and procedures.


----------



## Cmem4pima

*Lists of Resources*

Hi, It's T
Very first time on and I'm looking for the best coding helper..taking a prep class for CPC. Thank you all for your time and imput. I will be checking them out.
April 2007 is incorrect join date-just joined recently.


----------



## sroberts28

*Pain Management Helper*

http://anesthesiapain.decisionhealth.com/Articles/List.aspx?newsId=201014


----------



## cindyheunemann@yahoo.com

Thanks,  This is great.  Do you know of a site, for FQHC coding requirements?  I've looked, but coming up with very little.


----------



## zoting.arvind@gmail.com

*medical coding information*

checkout this amazing website giving basic to detail info regarding medical coding http://www.cpccodingbilling.com/


----------



## TLC

*codapedia*

www.codapedia.com


----------



## nmc22

NMCoder22 said:


> I found these great websites that offers CEUs, free monthly webinars and practice exams. What I like the most is her teaching style and that she is an AAPC certified instructor. You should definitely check it out!
> 
> http://bit.ly/Main-Website
> 
> And if you need to review for the CPC you may want to check this out: http://bit.ly/CPC-Exam-Review



Their link for their exam review is this one http://bit.ly/cpcreviewblitz


----------



## irishhawk

*from abscess to zygomycosis !*

http://www.dermnetnz.org/glossary.html
  - great resource for dermatology pathology!


http://training.seer.cancer.gov/modules_site_spec.html 

 - for information about some types of cancer, from the NCI



Thanks AAPC, when you compile all these somewhere for us,  it'll be a great resource!


----------



## abba3@mindspring.com

*audio pronouciation of words*

surfing web and found howjsay.com --just type in the word, and it give you pronunciation of the word!!! Also has iphone app.


----------



## marst

*Coding Sights*

www.icd10data.com or icddata.com (coding converisions) 

cms (depending on what you are searchng--specific topic)

medline.com


----------



## athira.krishnan

www.codebusters.com
www.medilexicon.com
www.medlineplus.com


----------



## 01418981DUPLICATE

*testing*

I need a good mock test to study 1cd-9 test fre if possible


----------



## 1diva

*All the help we can get..!*

www.ICD10data.com

OB/GYN Coder


----------



## Meharaj Ahamad

http://www.freemd.com/

This site gives you a brief about the disease condition namely- Overview, symptoms,evaluation, drugs, treatment.

This site is good to know about the disease in general.


----------



## mecamach@montefiore.org

www.emuniversity.com


----------



## fantasiaflutes@hotmail.co

*Favorite Tools and Resources*

One of my favorite sites for looking up codes is 

http://www.educus.com/codes 

They have free ICD-9 and ICD-10, and it is easy to toggle back and forth.  I teach coding and have my students use this site because it is free and easy to use.

I also like http://www.icd9data.com/ because it contains a great deal of information.  It also has an icd10data.com sister site.


----------



## QueensCoder

aap.org


----------



## kfrycpc

*Codapedia* http://codapedia.com/

*ICD-10 Data* http://www.icd10data.com/

*Center for Medicare & Medicaid Services* https://www.cms.gov/


----------



## SalahuddinMuhammad

*Super Coder is the best*

www.supercoder.com


----------



## Nreed

*Great Muscle reference*

This is really good

www.rad.washington.edu/atlas


----------



## Cynthia Hughes

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama/pub/phy...illing-insurance/cpt/cpt-editorial-panel.page  Don't miss links on right of page

http://www.medicaid.gov/medicaid-ch...stems/national-correct-coding-initiative.html

aap.org/coding

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd/icd10cm.htm

https://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Legislation/CLIA/Categorization_of_Tests.html

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Prevention/PrevntionGenInfo/


----------



## kathymoon

Good resource for the basic E&M's.  

http://emuniversity.com/


----------



## AlanPechacek

*Resources for Orthopedic Coding*



kdifrancesco said:


> Dear AAPC Members,
> 
> We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.
> 
> Example:
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
> https://www.aapc.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> American Academy of Professional Coders



For Coders primarily involved with Orthopedic Coding:  ICD-10 for Orthopedic Surgery, first edition.  See www.icd10orthocoder.com
Alan Pechacek, M.D.


----------



## jbraddy2015

*NIH.gov*

I find National Institute of Health an interesting website. It is loaded with information. There are many topics to assist in broadening skills. I found the site when I was a student and taking my Medical Transcription course. I have returned to the site post-graduation. They offer surgical videos that aid in understanding anatomy and procedures.
Health Topics: wellness, disorders and conditions
Drugs & Supplements: Learn about prescription drugs, over-the-counter medicines, herbs, and supplements
Videos & Tools: Discover tutorials, health and surgery videos, games, and quizzes
Medical Encyclopedia: Articles and images for diseases, symptoms, tests, and treatments


----------



## aboyce

*Coding Resources*

For the Record Magazine - coding articles
http://www.fortherecordmag.com/search.shtml


----------



## Bjacobs0691

*I want to practice CPT coding!!*

Can anyone help with a good or great CPT Workbook, something not that expensive and current or even a website. I'm having a really hard time finding one.


----------



## staanaangela

*Question about cpc practice exam*

So, I purchased the bundle, so, it doesn't come with a book? It's just on my account at AAPC?


----------



## sbridges

*One of my favorite sites for ophthalmology*

http://www.corcoranccg.com/


----------



## drtim12760

*A quick coding site*

http://www.icd10data.com/ICD10CM/Codes


----------



## mdowd51

*ICD10Data.com search*

http://www.icd10data.com/Search.aspx?search=


----------



## RICKFICO

kdifrancesco said:


> Dear AAPC Members,
> 
> We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.
> 
> Example:
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
> https://www.aapc.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> American Academy of Professional Coders



I am utilizing AAPC Coder
http://coder.aapc.com/aapc-code


----------



## AmandaBriggs

I frequently use http://www.icd10data.com/


----------



## sierra.eleanor@gmail.com

*Cpt 971140 denal*

has anyone appealed with Aetna cpt code 97140?


----------



## juls_thor@yahoo.com

*Coding RESOURCE*

http://www.icd10data.com/


----------



## AlisiaJ

*2018 CPT changes*

Good afternoon, My question is pertaining to the CPT changes and updates for 2018. Does anyone have some resources on finding a list of these updates prior to the books being released or at all? Thank you! Any help is greatly appreciated.
This will be my first year as a certified coder and any information out there for coding updates would be helpful.


 Thank you!  Alisia J, CPC, Medical Billing Specialist


----------



## stephanie.moore@wdhospital.com

This is a forum to post your favorite resources. You make want to post this on the billing forum.


----------



## dcpcpc

*Question of Medical Necessity*

Coding for an Urgent Care center with multiple providers, having a hard time with one and Medical necessity for 87880 Strep test.  All guidelines I have been given and researched show it must tie to the throat or fever.  This one is claiming ear pain Otalgia is ok to use for a strep test.  Help please!


----------



## wjeremymahlow

*FastICD10*

I created a website for searching ICD-10 codes: https://fasticd10.com. I really think this is the best free search tool out there, for the following reasons:

1. It is clean, simple, and easy to use
2. It has predictive search (get results as you type)
3. It learns the codes that people choose and ranks them more highly (intelligent search)
4. It gives you the ability to copy and paste codes into your application.

Please let me know your feedback. If you like the website, please share the link with your colleagues!

I also created FastCPT.com for searching CPT codes.

Thanks!
Dr. Mahlow




kdifrancesco said:


> Dear AAPC Members,
> 
> We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.
> 
> Example:
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
> https://www.aapc.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> American Academy of Professional Coders


----------



## flito

*sleep/pulmonology*

Any good websites specific to sleep/pulmonology???
Thank you.


----------



## hillerjax

https://namas.co/ 
National Alliance of Medical Auditing Specialists offers good free resources.


----------



## tbragg36

kdifrancesco said:


> *Share You Favorite Coding Resources*
> 
> Dear AAPC Members,
> 
> We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.
> 
> Example:
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
> https://www.aapc.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> American Academy of Professional Coders





			https://www.palmettogba.com/palmetto/global90.nsf/Front?OpenForm
		


Surgical Global calculator. Very simple. Put in the surgery date and then the CPT and calculate. The site will tell you how long the global time is and when it ends for the CPT entered.


----------



## mgraves2

kdifrancesco said:


> *Share You Favorite Coding Resources*
> 
> Dear AAPC Members,
> 
> We are currently developing a resource library on the website. This page includes links to websites that are helpful to you and your fellow coders. Please post your favorite links that you find beneficial in your job, for a possibility of them being added to the online library.
> 
> Example:
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> AAPC Website - Coding Information and Products
> https://www.aapc.com
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thank you for your help,
> 
> American Academy of Professional Coders





			https://www.cms.gov/medicare/national-correct-coding-initiative-edits/ncci-policy-manual-medicare


----------



## jmari002

ICD-10 suggestion powered by AI

demo.diagnoss.com

found this to be super cool. the above link is a free version of the tool. no registration or downloads or log ins required.


----------

